# Look 595 Build Pics



## alee123 (Jan 15, 2006)

*Look 595 Build Pics - Pic upload not working will report*

All,

I just built my 585 3 months ago, only to find that the 595 came out, so I bought it. The 595 is what I wanted in the 585. Here are the build pics. Initial reaction is that it is a much stiffer frame and more responsive climbing. Note - I only road my 585 a handful of times before the 595 and my previous ride was a Colnago C50 (non HM).

The seatpost is easy, the collar does come with each bike and easy to cut. I would suggest you lubricate the collar as it can scratch the frame.

Anyway - on a side note - My 2006 585 is going on EBAY but will offer to anyone here for $2000. (excellent deal) - this includes C-Record Headset and Full Carbon Easton EC90 Post. Calling me is best if you are serious.

Andy - 203 - 918 5850


----------



## ico (Feb 6, 2005)

and where are the pictures !!??


----------



## toronto-rider (Aug 16, 2002)

*Looking to buy 585 in size large*

WHat size and color is it?

Just for your info, I have been watching ebay for the past 3 weeks ( roadbikereview clasifieds as well)

New never rode 2007 585 in XL team white sold for 1875. That's a 2007 with full warranty.
New 585 have been selling at stores ( Ebay, but its posted by a bike store) $1900-2200, with full warranty.

I think it's going to be very hard to sell at your price.


----------



## alee123 (Jan 15, 2006)

Thanks - I just started looking at E-Bay. It is one of those things where, I will not refuse any reasonable offer as now the bike is shelfware. So will adjust for market. The size is S and the color is Black Carbon - thanks again.

A


----------



## alee123 (Jan 15, 2006)

Hey all -I tried 10 ways from sunday to get the pics to load. When I try the upload site is not available. I will email to anyone that wants to see them - sorry


----------



## ico (Feb 6, 2005)

alee123 said:


> Hey all -I tried 10 ways from sunday to get the pics to load. When I try the upload site is not available. I will email to anyone that wants to see them - sorry


Since I have 585, and I'm keeping it for sure ;-) and my team color 595 will arrive in 2 months, I kindly asking to send me some pictures so I can enjoy 
please send on ivanmilun(monkey)email.t-com.hr.


----------

